# Staring to Run



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Over the last week when we would take out Ginger (our 11 week old pup), she would stick close by our side and would just investigate the snow covered yard. But in the last day or so, she has begun to get more confidence and has started to run around the yard and down the sidewalk away from our yard.

Any tips on how to react that doesn't teach the dog that it is a big game of tag?

Does it mean that I have to start taking her out on a leash from now on?

We are doing some small walks around the neighborhood, but with the cold, she gets so cold.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

raeshan said:


> Over the last week when we would take out Ginger (our 11 week old pup), she would stick close by our side and would just investigate the snow covered yard. But in the last day or so, she has begun to get more confidence and has started to run around the yard and down the sidewalk away from our yard.
> 
> Any tips on how to react that doesn't teach the dog that it is a big game of tag?
> 
> ...


It DEFINITELY means you need to take her out, on leash ONLY for now. It's the ONLY way to keep her safe. At the same time, you should start working on recall exercises in a controlled area. A good one is to have two people sit at opposite ends of a hall, where there is no place for her to go but back and forth, and no distractions. Each person should have a small handful of food. If you are feeding kibble, you can do this with part of her meal. Have one person say her name, in a high, squeaky, encouraging way. When she approaches that person, (she will!) she gets a treat and lots of praise and stroking. then the person on the other end does the same thing.

DO NOT use the word "come" or any other word that you want to be a "recall cue" later on. At this point, she hasn't got a CLUE what the words mean, and you will just "poison" the cue. (wear it out, so she ignores it!) Just use her name, or "pup, pup, pup!" She will catch onto the game quickly, and love it! She'll be bounding back and forth as you call her with great enjoyment!!! This, of course, is just the very beginning step of training a solid recall. Right now, you are just building good habits.

You should also sign her up ASAP for "Puppy Kindergarten" with a good, positive-based trainer. They will help you with more of the steps to training a good recall, but it typically takes a good year (or more!) of really, concerted work to put a really reliable recall on a dog.

In the mean time:

1. ALWAYS have her on-leash (with a harness, not a collar, to protect her neck and throat) unless she is in a confined area.

2. NEVER call her to you unless you are 90% sure she is already coming anyway. Remember&#8230; she doesn't understand the words. You want to set it up so that she starts to ASSOCIATE the word with the action. (so if you see her BLASTING toward you, THAT is a GREAT time to say, "Ginger, Come!" (or whatever your recall word is&#8230; pick one and be consistent)

3. NEVER call her when you are going to be doing something she won't like. (like bath, grooming, putting her in her ex-pen&#8230 Instead, you go get HER!!!

4. NEVER chase her. That's a game you CAN'T win. IF she gets loose by mistake, turn and run AWAY from her, as fast as you can, at the same time calling her name in a fun, up-beat tone. Most puppies will happily charge after you. Let her catch up, and be ready with a TON of high value treats when she gets to you. Tell her how WONDERFUL she was to come back to you!!! (at this age, you should ALWAYS have a handful of high quality treats in your pocket! )

5. Randomly, while she is playing, go pick her up, give her a cookie and put her right back down to return to her play. You want her to look forward to you coming toward her, not to think that every time you get your hands on her, it's the end of the fun!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

GREAT advice from Karen!


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Karen. Everything you said makes sense.

I had a Lab years ago who would never come when called, and I am sure that the words "Come Here" meant "you can't catch me" to her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

raeshan said:


> Thanks Karen. Everything you said makes sense.
> 
> I had a Lab years ago who would never come when called, and I am sure that the words "Come Here" meant "you can't catch me" to her.


Yup. MANY people unwittingly teach their dogs that. You HAVE to make it more attractive to come to you than to "self-reward" by staying out of reach.


----------

